# Will 245-45-18 ties fit on the LTZ rims?



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Your tires are 18 and LTZ rims are 17s if I'm not mistaken, so negative


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

LTZ rims are 18's


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

LTZ rims are 18", however they're only a 7.5" width if I remember correctly. Seeing as 235 sits about flush with my rims which are 8.5" wide, and the fact that stock tires on the LTZ are 225, I can safely say that 245 tires are WAY too wide for LTZ rims. I would stick with the stock 225/45/18 size tire.


----------



## tonedaddy (Nov 29, 2012)

I thought they were 18x8 not 7.5?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

nope, 7.5.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

tonedaddy said:


> I thought they were 18x8 not 7.5?


Even if they were 18x8, 245 would still be a little big of a tire, and you would be better off going with a 235.


----------

